# Linaclotide - study going well



## SpaceNeedle (Jul 22, 2000)

Greetings IBS-C forum,..just a quick post.I'm participating in a study for linaclotide. It's going fairly well really. I'm sure I'm not in the placebo group. A quick summary of the drug:"..stimulation of these guanylate cyclase-C receptors increases fluid into the intestine. They report that the effects of linaclotide on rats in previous studies included increased fluid in the intestine, quicker transit time of stool moving through the intestines and reduced visceral hypersensitivity. Previous studies on humans reportedly showed that linaclotide increased transit time and improved bowel functioning without serious side effects..."This is what I've been experiencing as well. Although I find that if I take it every day, it is not as effective... Still, much much better than Amatiza!!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the update. sounds promising. glad it's better than amitiza.


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Spaceneedle, I am excited tohear you are doing well. Have they told when they might market the linaclotide ? I have tried everything, including several times the Amitiza in both the first version and the second, and it works the first time, a little less the second, and by the third time I am back to OTC's...currently using Dulcolax.I am hopeful with the llinaclotide, please keep us posted, it is the one and only new US medication out there!


----------



## SpaceNeedle (Jul 22, 2000)

update...I'm in the phase III trial now, and things continue to go well! In the phase II trial (now complete), I believe I was put on the low dose regime (it was good, but not always great). Now that I'm in the phase III trial (full dose) things are going even better.







With zelnorm, I found over time that i actually got more sensitive to the drug (if I didn't take it every day). I'm experiencing similar outcomes with the linaclotide. (..Ooh, I'm definitely taking the medication every day, per the trial guidelines!!..) One pill in the morning before breakfast with carbonated water and coffee will usually produce a nice size BM, followed by some "water works", depending on how much fluild I consumed and how much time I left between taking the pill and eating a meal (more fluid and more time = a more explosive outcome, which can be a good cleansing thing!!..hahah.). This has really been a godsend. (..I get super constipated - complete with anal fissures, diverticulitis, and hemorrhoids .. all the pushing..) Hang in there..I know this will help a ton of people!!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the update--wonderful news!. so glad linaclotide is working for you. can't wait til it's approved.


----------



## DaveC (Feb 1, 2010)

Do you use to have spasms or typical C?Where are the Europeans that take it?


----------



## DaveC (Feb 1, 2010)

Available in Uk:http://flandersbio.be/news/movetis-announc...able-in-the-uk/


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks dave--that's great news about prucalopride! can't wait to hear from our uk members on how it's working for them.


----------



## DaveC (Feb 1, 2010)

It would be nice to hear if Europeans like Resolor.


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Space needle. How is it going ?And, in what country are you?


----------



## SpaceNeedle (Jul 22, 2000)

Posted 17 April 2010 - 04:57 PM

Space needle. How is it going ?And, in what country are you?

Hi All,

Yup, I'm still here! The linaclotide trial has been over for quite some time, and unfortunately it's still not broadely available yet. I've gone back to zelnorm, but that's a (no pun intended) pain in the butt to get these days! I wait, hope, and pray until linaclotide is available in my local pharmacy.

I'm in Seattle Washington USA by the way.


----------

